# Quick day for squirrels



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Headed out on Tuesday and got these. Shot one at 100 yds with my 17. It took me 3 shots to contact but when I dialed it in I hit it in the head. Thank goodness for shooting sticks. Most were around fifty yds though. The 17 has really helped my squirrel range . I still love my 22 but a 17 with a nice scope can do head shots out to 100 if u practice


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice job! I asked for a pellet rifle for Christmas, because where I bowhunt, it is not unusual to see 4-6 in one glance


----------



## Clint (Mar 19, 2016)

Makes me sick. Lol. Everytime I go out, I'm lucky to even see one. Guess I'm hunting in the wrong area


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

wkendwarrior82 said:


> Headed out on Tuesday and got these. Shot one at 100 yds with my 17. It took me 3 shots to contact but when I dialed it in I hit it in the head. Thank goodness for shooting sticks. Most were around fifty yds though. The 17 has really helped my squirrel range . I still love my 22 but a 17 with a nice scope can do head shots out to 100 if u practice
> View attachment 239634


Nice! Which 17 do you have? I just found more ammo for my 17mach2, it's been awhile since I've been able to find it.


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a simple hmr bolt action. bought it from a pawnshop in Bay City for a good price they wanted to give me the 17 Mach 2 but after I realized what it was (had not seen or heard of it prior) I decided the upgrade to the HMR would be worth it haven't been disappointed. Yeah I wish my HMR bolt action was a semi automatic like they have out now but other than that I can't complain the gun is a tack driver.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I prefer bolt-action, that's what my mach2 is.  Wish the caliber would of caught on, it's a great little gun.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Love my Savage Mach 2................great squirrel gun and ammo is now starting to come back to stores


----------

